# UMA vs. Discrete Graphics Subsystem Memory



## jms956

I need to purchase and install a new fan for my HP Pavilion G60 120US PC Notebook, Model FS184UA. The manual for this computer says there are two fan models (489126-001 vs. 489154-001) recommended for my computer but the correct choice depends on whether my computer has a UMA (unified memory architecture) graphics subsystem memory, or a DISCRETE graphics subsystem memory. This is not specifically stated in the specs viewable about my computer from my computer ("system information") and I'd like to avoid the laborious disassembling of many systems on my computer just to get a good look at which model fan assembly I need to purchase as a replacement.

But... 

Because the graphics card is a NVIDIA GeForce 8200M "Onboard" (i.e. shared memory) graphics card, I'm guessing that that this would classify it as having UMA (unified memory architecture) graphics subsystem memory vs. DISCRETE graphics subsystem memory. 

Am I correct?

Or am I confusing terms / missing something?


----------



## emosun

Unified would be if the laptop was using it's chipset as the gpu as well. Discrete is when it uses a separate gpu. In your case the 8200 is considered a discrete card.


----------

